# Black Bread?



## 2belucile (Jul 12, 2010)

Do any of you have a recipe to make a dark and delicious black bread?  and how to make it with just wheat flour?  (In here I cannot get any other kind of flour.....)
Hope some body can help. Thanks in advance for your colaboration.


----------

